# your fairy godmother



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

your fairy godmother visits you and says you can have one snake any in the world what would you pick.

I wou;d pick a piebald royal python. even though there are ones worth much more they are my favourite of all the morphs and i want one more then anything else.

So come on guys and girls what would ya pick?


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

a really friendly Boomslang!


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

a non-venomus green mamba i know they dont exsist but that would b cool
tho a real snake would b a saharen sand boa


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

First choice piebald royal python :lol: second choise GoldenBurmese Python :lol:


----------



## maybrick (May 20, 2005)

If my fairy godmother was really good with her wand then i would request a Gaboon viper _and for me to have a natural immunity to huge fangs and lethal venom_.

But failing that i am torn between a Albino GTP and a captive bred pair of Boelens pythons.

Dam fairy godmothers...giving me difficult questions...grumble...winge..


----------



## Simon (May 10, 2005)

If FGM visited me, I'd ask her to make my female beardies temprement better in lieu of getting an idea snake. If she does that as a favour, then I'd have to get an Albino or Axanthic Royal.

Dont make me pick!!!!


----------



## Charun (May 1, 2005)

the biggest python they can find!


----------



## bigp (Apr 24, 2005)

a kahl strain albino boa, snow boa or a boa. c sabogae.





to be honest my list would be endless!!


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Lesser Platty for me please


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2005)

I wont go all major money myself but i would say either blue G.T.P or albino coral boa.Thats the only 2 i really would like at the moment

Ryan


----------



## VMatt (May 16, 2005)

Saw an Austrelian water python that had amazing colour, otherwise a non-venomous monocle cobra. I think they are awesome snakes.


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

dearest and rarest around, then id sell it and get myself a new suzuki gsxr750  
I mean i love my snakes and all and apart from the fact i love em because of them and not their value, they simply cant outbeat the feeling of being on a brand new suzuki thats all mine muuhahahahahahahaha


----------



## Simon (May 10, 2005)

Luke said:


> dearest and rarest around, then id sell it and get myself a new suzuki gsxr750
> I mean i love my snakes and all and apart from the fact i love em because of them and not their value, they simply cant outbeat the feeling of being on a brand new suzuki thats all mine muuhahahahahahahaha


Dude.... i don't think that counts


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

oh well never mind, in that case then, id have an etb or maybe the hybrid atb x etb ive seen a pic of where the snake has a beautiful mixed blue pattern, yep thatd be my choice


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

Luke said:


> dearest and rarest around, then id sell it and get myself a new suzuki gsxr750
> I mean i love my snakes and all and apart from the fact i love em because of them and not their value, they simply cant outbeat the feeling of being on a brand new suzuki thats all mine muuhahahahahahahaha


Typical :roll:


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

lol i'd have a corn snake because its the only one i no about! Not really into snakes.


----------

